
How Google killed my app with 150K installs and 2 years of work - WA9ACE
https://medium.com/@spicerapp/how-google-killed-my-app-with-150k-installs-and-2-years-of-work-ec25c4a582e2
======
Someone1234
Couple of things: The app itself, according to the author's account of what it
offers, is a glorified survey that shows the other person your survey
results... Seems contrived and largely over-engineered, but who am I to judge?

But in a broader sense, why does Google even have a policy against sexual
content? I am all for parental controls, age restrictions, and keeping the
app's screenshots family friendly but I don't understand why you would create
a market that would ban legal adult only content regardless of intended
purpose (be it porn, surveys, couples experiences, or whatever).

If the argument is "what about unlawful sexual content? How do you manage it?"
I could make that same argument about any shopping app. How does Google assure
that every product Amazon seller, for example, is lawful, or every eBay
auction?

I feel like rejecting apps that primary promote unlawful activities is fine
and also likely legally required in many cases. But that's a different topic
than this one.

